# Recieving monthy uk pension



## Tauhara (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello to any pensioners from uk,
Can anyone tell me the answer to this: 
If a company pays me a monthly pension UK TO NZ will it be subject to transaction costs aside of exchange rates each month?
I'm thinking of private or gov pension.

If so is it better to let it acrew in a uk saving account and take a lump once or twice a year for example.

I'm thinking it must apply to individuals fairly often 
Any answers appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

The rules around pensions, tax and all that jazz for a migrant is so important and complex you would be advised to get advice from a person who is approved to give it. Get in touch with Dai Eveleigh at First Capital Financial Services, Christchurch. I don't have any affiliation to their services but I am an ongoing customer. Dai sorted my UK pension transfer and continues to manage my pension investment portfolio in NZ. He is an expert in this field.


----------

